

Encrypting Pictures Using Chaotic Cellular Automata - Husafan
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27460/

======
kruhft
I was reading 'Artifical Life' by Levey recently and after reading about
reversible cellular automata I thought that might be an interesting way of
doing encryption/compression of images. Take the source image as the result of
the automation and move backwards until a simpler image results, in the case
of compression.

